# OK, Bobby..You Win !! I'm goin' commercial



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Drownin' in the boogers and found a 'fine stationery' shop about six blocks from my casa that don't have NO writing instruments. They're very interested..especially if they can get them on 'consignment'...which is fine with the geezer..
Initial inventory trays below...

Top is assorted slimlines..mostly wood, with a few acrylics.

Next is the "hunting" theme..antler/wood/cartridge..with rifle or deer head clips.

Next is the "fishing/golf" theme..'jumpin' trout'..'tarpon' clips...golf clubs, golf bag and one goofy lookin' 'golf cart' pen...and one 'bluebonnet' that the girls ain't grabbed yet (THOSE are really popular with the gals)kisssm 

Next is the 'medium' sized biggies...El Grandes and Churchills....mostly burls

Final tray is the 'show pens'..the real 'biggies'..Emperor, Lotus, Majestic, Statesman..etc(a few more 'middies')..also mostly burls now..

Wish me luck... ....still got a boatload of 'em here at the house, but hope this works out and I can get back in FULL production again..lol:smile:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

No doubt, you are a machine!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Wow, Congrats! I hope they sell like candy


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Just wondering if you any of you pen makers do fountain pens? Only out of curiosity.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

grayfish said:


> Just wondering if you any of you pen makers do fountain pens? Only out of curiosity.


Several of us but only by request as they cost more and not a big demand (for me to keep them in stock anyways)


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Dang Jimbo...you have yourself quite a inventory working there! Have fun with the sales....remember, it's not supposed to turn into 'work'! lol gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Good deal Jim. I called Larry today and he was going to call me back. Never got a call so I had to leave and go to Houston and see the dentist. I guess he don't want anymore.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

grayfish said:


> Just wondering if you any of you pen makers do fountain pens? Only out of curiosity.


Bobby made some for me.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

grayfish said:


> Just wondering if you any of you pen makers do fountain pens? Only out of curiosity.


Jack...I've got two fountain pens on hand I just had to try..but most young folks don't even know what the hell they are..LOL

I've still got one Majestic Fountain pen kit I haven't used yet. If ya want, I'll whup one out for you... Just finished another rollerball majestic made with camphor burl....and it turned out BEAUTIFUL...

lemme know..

and Bobby...give him a day or so..he ain't too well organized..lol..His Dad built up a good bizness..but him...???


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Just finished another rollerball majestic made with *camphor burl*....and it turned out BEAUTIFUL...


Whats that wood smell like while turning? One of the guys I buy from gets it from time to time, and I think I might try it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Whats that wood smell like while turning? One of the guys I buy from gets it from time to time, and I think I might try it.


---------

Bill , it smells FANTASTIC while I'm cutting the blanks and drilling the holes and sanding 'em down.. REALLY cleared up my sinuses..lol.(but,seriously).and I got a baaad allergy problem.. Course, after I finish sanding I polish them with EEE cream and then Behlens Woodworkers Finish and the aroma is gone from the finished pen..

Ya gave me an idea...I got one more camphor blank...think I'll turn it and sand down to a few thousand and not put wax or polish on it and see if it retains the smell...It is really STRONG but cool while working with it...kinda like cedar on steroids...lol

I'll letcha know....jd:idea:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

grayfish said:


> Just wondering if you any of you pen makers do fountain pens? Only out of curiosity.


Here is one I made several months ago that is still available. Its all deer antler.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I havn't tried making any fountain pens yet. Is there any/much difference in the process?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Flat Fish said:


> I havn't tried making any fountain pens yet. Is there any/much difference in the process?


Nope, FF..same kits but with a nib instead of ball tip. Come with an ink cartridge that you 'puncture' in at the end....or a 'pump' refill tube that looks like a real PIA to install...Otherwise, cutting,boring,glueing and turning are all the same..and most of assembly as well..up to the final insertion of nib..


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Very nice looking pen Bobby. I just love the antler pens.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Classic! Great job on those smelly antlers! gb


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*pen*



Tortuga said:


> Jack...I've got two fountain pens on hand I just had to try..but most young folks don't even know what the hell they are..LOL
> 
> I've still got one Majestic Fountain pen kit I haven't used yet. If ya want, I'll whup one out for you... Just finished another rollerball majestic made with camphor burl....and it turned out BEAUTIFUL...
> 
> ...


Is that one for sale?awsome pen.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

What pen are you talking about???


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

think he must be talking about your all antler fountain pen


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hey Jim I am going to be in your neck of the woods tomorrow. Got a 3:30pm appointment with the dentist at the VA. I may drop by the store if your going to be around.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Hey Jim I am going to be in your neck of the woods tomorrow. Got a *3:30pm* appointment with the dentist at the VA. I may drop by the store if your going to be around.


----------------

LOL...now, Bobby , you SURELY must be joking !!! ME..at work at 3 PM? No way, Jose..Usually my work day is from about 10 to 12..There's gotta be some reward for still working pushing 80..:smile:

Would luv to meet up with ya...but it would have to be at my casa. Girls go off duty around noon and I gotta be here case Momma has a problemo...

Gimme a call if ya can drop by and share a glass of iced tea..Prolly add about 30 minutes to your driving...but would shore be nice to hook up and swap lies for a little while....... 713 781 5732

jim


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*pen*



Bobby said:


> What pen are you talking about???


No the camphor burl one.


----------

